# The Bayan playing BWV 543.



## RErnesto

Hello,

I'd like to share a Bayan video with you, it may not be the most authentic interpretation, but I believe it highlights the sound and range of the instrument.






While similar to the western instrument whose name begins with A (but I dare not speak for fear of warding off sceptics), there are many differences which can be found here.

I wish it was more popular here.


----------



## Delicious Manager

I love the sound of the bayan.

No, let's not mention the 'a' word


----------



## Webernite

Yeah, this isn't so bad, actually.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Wow, the things you learn around here. Sounds good.


----------



## RErnesto




----------



## Jobe

I swear that last fellow was just singing the tune.

Very good indeed. (secretly, it's inspired a few ideas).


----------



## romboid

The bayan is also the bass drum in the pair tabla drums.


----------

